# Congratulations to the WINNERS! Prizes inside!



## cloud jaguar (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like to thank all of the participants for their great entries this innaugural year of the contest - a lot of thought and effort went into these and I really enjoyed looking at all of the cool, crazy, creepy, silly, gory and praeternatural stuff members came up with!

With 13 entries, participants had some serious competition and voters had some great and varied entries to choose from.

It would be great too if next time more members voted.

Considering the exciting prizes to be offered to the first and second place winners, more members will likely participate or vote next time!

A special thank you to the generous sponsor of this contest - Mantisplace.com Mantisplace.com was one of the first sources i encountered in the mantis hobby and I actually found this great forum through the "Helpful Links" section of Mantisplace.com!

................. and the winners are! (*******drumroll********):

the 1st Place prize goes to Pelle for his entry "Count Mantula"

the 2nd Place prize goes to Davedood for his entry "True Horror"

Congratulations to these members -- these were both great entries and it proved difficult for me to chose between them for my second vote!

And now to announce the exciting 1st and 2nd place prizes!....................


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 1, 2009)

Arkanis, I think you and davedood should have tied for 2nd? I know you're running the contest, but I think it would be fair to have a vote for 2nd between you two, both at 8 votes total.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 1, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Arkanis, I think you and davedood should have tied for 2nd? I know you're running the contest, but I think it would be fair to have a vote for 2nd between you two, both at 8 votes total.


Last night when I checked at like 2 am returning from a party he had more than mine - plus the majority of his votes were for 1st place and mine for second - definitely he wins!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 1, 2009)

Congratulations Pim and Dave!!  Great contest and entries!


----------



## ismart (Nov 1, 2009)

Congradulations guys! Great job everyone!  

What were the prizes anyway?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 1, 2009)

I know what the prizes are but I am just reconfirming with Mantisplace.com to make sure I don't give out any misinformation  Won't be long now!


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 1, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Last night when I checked at like 2 am returning from a party he had more than mine - plus the majority of his votes were for 1st place and mine for second - definitely he wins!


Then Congrats to Pelle and davedood!

Lots of great entries everybody! Looking forward to the yearly calendar contest.


----------



## revmdn (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats, they were all really cool.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 2, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Congrats, they were all really cool.


+1


----------



## Pelle (Nov 2, 2009)

Cool! I've won :lol: Congrats to davedood


----------



## tier (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations!

I think the best pictures won.

regards


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 2, 2009)

:blink: You guys did great, and thanks to Martin for all his hard work in organizing the contest! I was off line yesterday for all of the day after the noon hour, so I wasn't able to confirm with him, sorry about that! You all did great! I think I am going to print all the pics for myself as they all are fun! Martin will announce the prizes when we speak!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Nov 2, 2009)

This was such fun. I loved everyone's pictures!

Rebecca


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations again to the 1st and 2nd place WINNERS of the first annual Halloween Horror Mantid Contest!

2nd Prize: "whatever feeder flies from among house fly, blue bottle or fruit flies!"

1st Prize: please contact Rebecca of Mantisplace.com to discuss the prize - then let us know what it is!!!

Please contact Rebecca of mantisplace.com for more information on redeeming your prize!"


----------



## Pelle (Nov 5, 2009)

As I live to far for the original price. I'm getting the book 'Praying Mantids Keeping Aliens' and the next calender  

Thanks a lot hibiscusmile for sponsoring the contest! ^_^


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 5, 2009)

Your welcome, I wish I could send you the babies, but they get air sick :lol:


----------

